# Neues Zonenkontrollsystem mit 1.1.1



## Schorus (17. Januar 2009)

hier die beschreibung wie das neue zonenkontrollsystem mit 1.1.1 laufen wird.
Happy Birthday Paul

es wird so laufen,das wenn man alle keeps einer zone geclaimt hat und alle bfo eingenommen hat,und diese auch eine gewisse zeit verteidigt hat,man eine grosse chance hat die zone zu closen.also spielen sz und pq nicht mehr soeine grosse rolle und es macht nun auch endlich sinn mal was zu verteidigen.dies führt,wenn es so kommt,zu schönen taktischen kämpfen in einer zone.

mfg schorus


----------



## Irn-Bru (17. Januar 2009)

wurde ja auch mal Zeit, dann hat dieses dämliche Npcburgen farmen endlich ein ende.


----------



## Senubirath (17. Januar 2009)

Irn-Bru schrieb:


> wurde ja auch mal Zeit, dann hat dieses dämliche Npcburgen farmen endlich ein ende.



Immerhin ein schritt in ne bessere richtung 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## El Homer (17. Januar 2009)

Ich finds super das immer weiter an diesem Spiel gearbeitet wird (und zwar sinnvol und immer vollständig 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 ).
Es ist nämlich sehr ärgerlich wenn man alles gelocket hat und man am schlus, fast chancenlos eine Festung stürmt mit 3 WBs im Lordraum 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Brummbör (17. Januar 2009)

wenn man nur noch burgen und sfz braucht kommt wohl bald das zeitalter der nachtraids. ab 3 die zone loggen und dann um 5 in die festung.....


----------



## Pymonte (17. Januar 2009)

Jo, fand ich eh immer etwas abwegig, das man dann PQs respektive Szenarios machen musste um die Zone zu locken, da man dann doch sehr aus dem Kriegsgeschehen rausgenommen wird. So ists besser, dynamischer und es wird auch mehr gezanke um die Zonen geben *thumbs up*


----------



## Middenland-Blacky (17. Januar 2009)

Nach dem gestrigen Tag, wo die Order sich so verhalten hat bei unseren Raid, sollte das System so schnell es geht kommen. Zudem kann man Zone nicht PQ's locken, das stoppt bei 87% etwa. Wenn dann die Order sich feige in der Stadt versteckt und 4 Std lang kein einziges BG aufgeht ist man echt angesch...en was Zone lock betrifft.


----------



## heretik (17. Januar 2009)

Irn-Bru schrieb:


> wurde ja auch mal Zeit, dann hat dieses dämliche Npcburgen farmen endlich ein ende.



Meinst du? Ich denke mal das wird weitergehen wie bisher.


----------



## Prometx (17. Januar 2009)

Jo,hoffentlich kommt das bald.Gestern(oder eigentlich auch heute^^^) haben wir mit 2 Allianzen(ca 8.5-11 WBs) zuerst in Eataine 2 Studen lang Ordler gekloppt und dann haben wir die Zone endlich gelockt und die Festung eingenommen.Leider haben aber die Ordler dannach kein Open RvR gemacht und sind auch nicht in Scenarien gegangen,wodurch wir keine Zone mehr locken konnten...,das ist leider sehr ******.

PS: Hi Blacky ihr seid ja auch endlich in der Allianz xD


----------



## Makalvian (17. Januar 2009)

Das die Kts voreinander weglaufen und die Burgen fast schon abgesprochen nachtappen wird wohl so bleiben ... Es nur dann schönerweise möglich, dass wenn ein Gebiet kurz vorm lock steht, dass keiner der beiden Parteien sich einfach verpisst und dadruch die Punkte wieder runterticken.


----------



## Godfather Himself (17. Januar 2009)

Da werden sich die Leute von der Averland Destro Nachtschicht aber freuen! Sie brauchen keine Gegner mehr um die
Zone zu locken.


----------



## heretik (17. Januar 2009)

Godfather schrieb:


> Da werden sich die Leute von der Averland Destro Nachtschicht aber freuen! Sie brauchen keine Gegner mehr um die
> Zone zu locken.



Und es machen immer nur die anderen, gell?


----------



## jo.fe (17. Januar 2009)

Godfather schrieb:


> Da werden sich die Leute von der Averland Destro Nachtschicht aber freuen! Sie brauchen keine Gegner mehr um die
> Zone zu locken.



auf Averland sollten die meiner Meinung nach Eroberungszeiten einfügen^^ sonst siehts für die Ordnung düster aus^^


----------



## Godfather Himself (17. Januar 2009)

heretik schrieb:


> Und es machen immer nur die anderen, gell?



Hmmm...ok mach mal einen Vorschlag was Blaue Burgen über Nacht Rot werden lässt! Betreibt da einer
ausgiebig RPG als Maler?


----------



## heretik (17. Januar 2009)

Godfather schrieb:


> Hmmm...ok mach mal einen Vorschlag was Blaue Burgen über Nacht Rot werden lässt! Betreibt da einer
> ausgiebig RPG als Maler?



Die Themen für Doktorarbeiten, die man anhand von MMORPGs erstellen könnte, sind Legion, und eines der besten wäre sicher "subjektive Warhnehmung in MMORPGs mit mehr als einer Spielerfaktion". 

In diesem Fall werden wahrscheinlich mittelfristig genau so viel rote Burgen über nacht blau werden wie umgekehrt, aber man nimmt es halt anders wahr. Davon abgesehen würde ich auf Carro gar nicht merken, wer nachts was gemacht hat, weil schon längst vor meinem ersten Einloggen die lustige PvE-Karussellfahrt begonnen hat.


----------



## Godfather Himself (17. Januar 2009)

heretik schrieb:


> Die Themen für Doktorarbeiten, die man anhand von MMORPGs erstellen könnte, sind Legion, und eines der besten wäre sicher "subjektive Warhnehmung in MMORPGs mit mehr als einer Spielerfaktion".
> 
> In diesem Fall werden wahrscheinlich mittelfristig genau so viel rote Burgen über nacht blau werden wie umgekehrt, aber man nimmt es halt anders wahr. Davon abgesehen würde ich auf Carro gar nicht merken, wer nachts was gemacht hat, weil schon längst vor meinem ersten Einloggen die lustige PvE-Karussellfahrt begonnen hat.



Wenn ich Zeit habe und mit dem Breakfastclub um die Häuser ziehe ist alles rot! Egal ob meine Wahrnehmung nun
objektive oder Subjektive ist! Es ist Rot ! Ganz sicher!


----------



## Skatero (17. Januar 2009)

Auf Averland ist das wirklich so...
Ich spiele da, also weiss ich das auch.


----------



## Peithon (17. Januar 2009)

Middenland-Blacky schrieb:


> Nach dem gestrigen Tag, wo die Order sich so verhalten hat bei unseren Raid, sollte das System so schnell es geht kommen. Zudem kann man Zone nicht PQ's locken, das stoppt bei 87% etwa. Wenn dann die Order sich feige in der Stadt versteckt und 4 Std lang kein einziges BG aufgeht ist man echt angesch...en was Zone lock betrifft.


Hast du vielleicht mal darüber nachgedacht, dass es auf Middenland garnicht so viele Ordnungsspieler gibt? Hast du dir mal überlegt, dass es Leute gibt, die keine Lust haben, sich von einer totalen Übermacht sinnlos abfarmen zu lassen?

Geh doch selber mal zur Ordnung und schau dir die Situation an! 

Das System ist auf jeden Fall für die aktivere Seite ein unglaublicher Vorteil. Vermutlich wird das dazu führen, dass auf Servern, wie Middenland die Zerstörung Altdorf über 24 Stunden, 7 Tage die Woche im Belagerungszustand hält. Die Hauptschuld daran, dass das momentane System nicht ganz funktioniert liegt doch mehr daran, dass die meisten Server nicht ausgeglichen sind. 

Dann sollten sie aber zumindest auch einführen, dass man sich für die Kampagne anmelden muss, so dass beide Fraktionen zu allen Tageszeiten diesbezüglich gleichwertig besetzt sind.

P. S. Die schlechter besetzten Fraktionen haben schon jetzt das Problem, dass sie die Gebietskontrolle nicht bekommen, weil zu wenig Aktivität vorhanden ist. Besser wäre es, dass das mal angeglichen wird und die Ordnung dann auf den meisten Servern genau so schnell an die Gebietskontrollen kommt wie die Zerstörung.


----------



## heretik (17. Januar 2009)

Irgendwie schon dämlich... da hofft und bangt man, dass mal was gegen die OpenPVE-Mentalität kommt, und was machen sie? Sorgen dafür, dass die Vormittags- und Spätnachtskarussellfahrern endlich mal nicht nur Ruf und Einfluss abfarmen können, sondern auch ihre eigenen Festungsraids haben.

Ich bin von den Änderungen ehrlich gesagt wenig erbaut.


----------



## Astravall (17. Januar 2009)

Middenland-Blacky schrieb:


> Nach dem gestrigen Tag, wo die Order sich so verhalten hat bei unseren Raid, sollte das System so schnell es geht kommen. Zudem kann man Zone nicht PQ's locken, das stoppt bei 87% etwa. Wenn dann die Order sich feige in der Stadt versteckt und 4 Std lang kein einziges BG aufgeht ist man echt angesch...en was Zone lock betrifft.



Bullshit ... wenn sich kein Ordnungsspieler zum Szenario anmeldet aber 200 Zerstörungsspeiler bekommen die Zerströungsspieler trotzdem Punkte für nen lock. Nicht in Szenarios gehen bring absolut gar nix  um einen lock zu verhindern.

MfG Michael


----------



## Godfather Himself (17. Januar 2009)

heretik schrieb:


> Irgendwie schon dämlich... da hofft und bangt man, dass mal was gegen die OpenPVE-Mentalität kommt, und was machen sie? Sorgen dafür, dass die Vormittags- und Spätnachtskarussellfahrern endlich mal nicht nur Ruf und Einfluss abfarmen können, sondern auch ihre eigenen Festungsraids haben.
> 
> Ich bin von den Änderungen ehrlich gesagt wenig erbaut.




Wenn es anderseits dazu führt das wir ein paar ordentliche Strassenschlachten in Altdorf haben warum nicht!
Order ist halt zur Zeit unterlegen! Hat doch auch seinen Reiz sich gegen eine übermacht zu wehren!


Eigentlich ist es doch ganz sexy so. Man hat immer eine Ausrede wenn man verliert und wenn man gewinnt stehen die Destros wie Vollidioten da  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Blood B. (17. Januar 2009)

Godfather schrieb:


> Da werden sich die Leute von der Averland Destro Nachtschicht aber freuen! Sie brauchen keine Gegner mehr um die
> Zone zu locken.




Das ist nicht die Nachtschicht, sondern die Frühschicht. Nachts müssen wir mit 4-8 Leuten ne burg deffen gegen ne immer größer werdende Zahl Ordler^


----------



## Godfather Himself (17. Januar 2009)

Blood schrieb:


> Das ist nicht die Nachtschicht, sondern die Frühschicht. Nachts müssen wir mit 4-8 Leuten ne burg deffen gegen ne immer größer werdende Zahl Ordler^



Stimmt der eine ist jetzt immer zu zweit unterwegs! Wipen immer knapp oder?


----------



## Lunafire (19. Januar 2009)

Klingt ja ganz gut das neue System.

Hat auch den grossen Vorteil, das Spieler die mit Level 28 oder so ins Szenario gehen und die Szenarios evtl verlieren einem Zonelock versuch nicht mehr so schnell den gar ausmachen können.




! Kein Vorwurf an die Spieler, ist halt nur ärgerlich für die jeweiligen Gilden die versuchen zu locken, wenn ein immer wieder 5% verloreren gehen. =)


----------



## Irn-Bru (19. Januar 2009)

> Bullshit ... wenn sich kein Ordnungsspieler zum Szenario anmeldet aber 200 Zerstörungsspeiler bekommen die Zerströungsspieler trotzdem Punkte für nen lock. Nicht in Szenarios gehen bring absolut gar nix um einen lock zu verhindern.
> 
> MfG Michael




lies nochmal was er geschrieben hat....er hat nix davon geschrieben das sie die Zone nicht locken konnten weil der Gegner nicht in Szenrios gegangen ist.



> Wenn dann die Order sich feige in der Stadt versteckt und 4 Std lang kein einziges BG aufgeht ist man echt angesch...en was Zone lock betrifft.




Er meint vielmehr das es nahezu unmöglich ist eine Zone zu locken wenn absolut keine Gegenwehr da ist. Da fehlen wichtige Punkte, man bekommt zwar ein paar Punkte nur fürs anmelden,das reicht aber lange nicht.


Am Wochenende haben wir (Zerstörung) auf Hergig versucht Kadrintal um 5Uhr morgens mit 3 Kts zu locken. Wir haben pqs ohne Ende geschrubt und sind nicht über 86 Punkte hinaus gekommen. Im Gegenteil,nach einiger Zeit sind die Pkt sogar weniger geworden. t3 war komplett rot und wir hatten keeps und bo´s  Wir hatten 0 Gegenwehr und Szenarien gingen auch nicht auf. Die Ordnung hat sich nicht blicken lassen, sondern hat lieber Bo´s und Keeps in anderen Gebieten geholt.
Unser Fazit daraus...versucht man ein Gebiet zu locken wo schon seit ein paar Stunden nicht mehr gekämpft wurde und man dadurch den entsprechenden Punktepool nicht hat, ist es ohne Gegenwehr nahezu unmöglich.

Daher finde ich die kommenden Änderungen ok. Dadurch wird nämlich genau sowas verhindert.


----------



## Mikehoof (19. Januar 2009)

> Am Wochenende haben wir (Zerstörung) auf Hergig versucht Kadrintal um 5Uhr morgens mit 3 Kts zu locken.



Wäre ja auch zu schön wenn ihr euch mal ohne völlige Übermacht und zu einer normalen Uhrzeit stellen würdet hihi

Ich finde die Änderungen vom Prinzip her richtig nur ändert es leider nichts an der zahlenmäßigen Überlegenheit der Zerstörung. Vielleicht ist diese Überlegenheit aber auch nur ein Mythos :-)


----------



## heretik (19. Januar 2009)

Lunafire schrieb:


> Klingt ja ganz gut das neue System.
> 
> Hat auch den grossen Vorteil, das Spieler die mit Level 28 oder so ins Szenario gehen und die Szenarios evtl verlieren einem Zonelock versuch nicht mehr so schnell den gar ausmachen können.
> 
> ...



Es ist auch ärgerlich für die 28er-Spieler selber, die von 40er SGs niedergeprügelt und dann noch von ihren Mitstreitern angepflaumt werden.

Mir persönlich wäre im T4 eine Trennung nach Szenarien mit Gruppenanmeldung und Szenarien mit Einzelanmeldung lieb, aber das gehört nicht hierher 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## BBK (19. Januar 2009)

Irn-Bru schrieb:


> Am Wochenende haben wir (Zerstörung) auf Hergig versucht Kadrintal um 5Uhr morgens mit 3 Kts zu locken. Wir haben pqs ohne Ende geschrubt und sind nicht über 86 Punkte hinaus gekommen. Im Gegenteil,nach einiger Zeit sind die Pkt sogar weniger geworden. t3 war komplett rot und wir hatten keeps und bo´s  Wir hatten 0 Gegenwehr und Szenarien gingen auch nicht auf. Die Ordnung hat sich nicht blicken lassen, sondern hat lieber Bo´s und Keeps in anderen Gebieten geholt.
> Unser Fazit daraus...versucht man ein Gebiet zu locken wo schon seit ein paar Stunden nicht mehr gekämpft wurde und man dadurch den entsprechenden Punktepool nicht hat, ist es ohne Gegenwehr nahezu unmöglich.
> 
> Daher finde ich die kommenden Änderungen ok. Dadurch wird nämlich genau sowas verhindert.



Und genau so, nämlich unmöglich ohne großes Kampfgeschehen, soll es bleiben. Weil wenn dieses System kommt, dann gibt es nur noch so eine scheiß Nacht-raiderei, wo Leute wie ihr mit 3 KTs ohne Gegenwehr ne Festung raiden und sich nen Ast abfreuen wie gut sie doch sind. Genau so, wie es jetzt ist soll es bleiben, nämlich dass es sehr gut möglich ist, aber nicht, ohne dafür etwas tun zu müssen. Schöne Kämpfe gegen Feinde und großer Aufwand müssen bleiben, sonst steht eine Fraktion bald dauerhauft in der Hauptstadt des Feindes. Auf sowas kann ich gut verzichten, denn wenn ich ein PVP-Spiel spiele (was Warhammer ist), dann will die Hauptstadt des Feindes nicht durch NPC-Farmen erobern.


----------



## Curentix (19. Januar 2009)

Schorus schrieb:


> geclaimt


LMFAO...


----------



## DerTingel (19. Januar 2009)

BBK schrieb:


> Und genau so, nämlich unmöglich ohne großes Kampfgeschehen, soll es bleiben. Weil wenn dieses System kommt, dann gibt es nur noch so eine scheiß Nacht-raiderei, wo Leute wie ihr mit 3 KTs ohne Gegenwehr ne Festung raiden und sich nen Ast abfreuen wie gut sie doch sind. Genau so, wie es jetzt ist soll es bleiben, nämlich dass es sehr gut möglich ist, aber nicht, ohne dafür etwas tun zu müssen. Schöne Kämpfe gegen Feinde und großer Aufwand müssen bleiben, sonst steht eine Fraktion bald dauerhauft in der Hauptstadt des Feindes. Auf sowas kann ich gut verzichten, denn wenn ich ein PVP-Spiel spiele (was Warhammer ist), dann will die Hauptstadt des Feindes nicht durch NPC-Farmen erobern.



das problem ist nur, dass man mit dem jetzigen system einfach verhindern kann, dass ein gebiet eingenommen wird. man tritt einfach nicht zum kampf an. und das kann ja auch nicht sinn der sache sein. 
klar, ich gebe dir recht, schöne kämpfe gegen feinde sollen zum gebiete einnehmen dazu gehören, aber dann müssen die leute auch kämpfen und sich nicht irgendwo "verstecken"/in andere gebiete ziehen/twinken etc. 
und ich glaube, da setzt das neue system an nem guten punkt an. wenn die leute jetzt angst haben müssen ein gebiet zu verlieren, auch wenn sie nicht antreten, dann werden sie doch lieber kämpfen...hoffentlich 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


und ich denke eh, dass sich beim zonenlock im laufe der zeit noch einiges ändern wird bis man wirklich ein sehr gutes system bekommt. bis dahin heisst es testen, und mit dem leben, was man uns gibt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


mfg


----------



## BBK (19. Januar 2009)

Mir ist relativ egal, was die noch alles daran drehen, nur eines muss gegeben sein: Festungs- und Stadteroberungen durch Nacht/NPC-Raids müssen UNMÖGLICH bleiben. Sonst ist das Spiel bald beim Teufel.


----------



## Irn-Bru (19. Januar 2009)

> Weil wenn dieses System kommt, dann gibt es nur noch so eine scheiß Nacht-raiderei, wo Leute wie ihr mit 3 KTs ohne Gegenwehr ne Festung raiden und sich nen Ast abfreuen wie gut sie doch sind



darum ging es uns nicht........vielmehr wollte wir verschiedene Dinge testen. Zudem ist von uns diese Woche ein Festungsangriff zur Primetime geplant...soviel zu deinem "ohne Gegenwehr ne Festung raiden und sich nen Ast abfreuen wie gut sie doch sind".





und zu dem der meinte wir würden uns nur zeigen wenn wir in der Überzahl sind......natürlich sind immer die anderen Schuld und man selber macht alles richtig. Ein sehr interessantes Phänomen was man hier im Forum beobachten kann. Weiter will ich auf diese Flamerei nicht eingehen.


----------



## BBK (19. Januar 2009)

Ich flame gar nix. Ich wollte hier nur zum Ausdruck bringen, dass Festungs- und Stadteroberung durch reines NPC-Gefarme nicht möglich sein darf. Ich meine, ich könnte ja dadurch auch profitieren, weil wir durchaus in der Position sind, eine solche Aktion durchzuziehen. Aber sowas finde ich scheiße und will es daher einfach nicht. Ansonsten dürft ihr natürlich gerne immer einen Festungsraid machen, ich freue mich auf die Schlacht. Und wenn ich dich sehe, winke ich dir sogar zu. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Toros (19. Januar 2009)

heretik schrieb:


> Es ist auch ärgerlich für die 28er-Spieler selber, die von 40er SGs niedergeprügelt und dann noch von ihren Mitstreitern angepflaumt werden.
> 
> Mir persönlich wäre im T4 eine Trennung nach Szenarien mit Gruppenanmeldung und Szenarien mit Einzelanmeldung lieb, aber das gehört nicht hierher
> 
> ...



naja mir wäre es lieb wenn die <32 überhaupt nicht in die T4 Schlachtfelder kommen würden, denn das macht keinen grossen Sinn.
28er die im T4 niedergeprügelt werden sollten sich nun wirklich nicht beschweren.
so hat eben jeder seine Vorlieben.


----------



## Jonish (19. Januar 2009)

Toros schrieb:


> naja mir wäre es lieb wenn die <32 überhaupt nicht in die T4 Schlachtfelder kommen würden, denn das macht keinen grossen Sinn.
> 28er die im T4 niedergeprügelt werden sollten sich nun wirklich nicht beschweren.
> so hat eben jeder seine Vorlieben.



also das sehe ich als keine gute Idee an. Ein großer Teil der Erfahrung die die Spieler 30+ machen, machen sie im RvR bz. Szenario. Du kannst diese Leute nicht ausschließen. Du würdest dich doch auch freuen wenn dir ein
32er Heiler zu Seite stehen würde der dir hilft den anderen den Arsch zu versohlen.
Wie hast du denn lvl 30-40 überbrückt? und jetzt sag nicht das du da nicht einmal an einem burgraid mitgewirkt hast, das kauf ich dir dann nicht ab. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



[Edit]

vorallem wenn man berücksichtigt das das Auslöscher-Set schon ab lvl 33(wenn ich mich nicht irre) tragbar is.


----------



## Tiegars (19. Januar 2009)

Sehe ich genauso. Level 32 und kleiner haben dort nix zu suchen ganz einfach. Die kann man nur anhauchen und die Fallen um *gg Ich mache es übrigens auch so in den anderen Tx. Gehe erst mit Level 12,22,usw.. in den Nächsten.

Gruss Tiegars


----------



## Maguerita (19. Januar 2009)

DerTingel schrieb:


> das problem ist nur, dass man mit dem jetzigen system einfach verhindern kann, dass ein gebiet eingenommen wird. man tritt einfach nicht zum kampf an. und das kann ja auch nicht sinn der sache sein.
> klar, ich gebe dir recht, schöne kämpfe gegen feinde sollen zum gebiete einnehmen dazu gehören, aber dann müssen die leute auch kämpfen und sich nicht irgendwo "verstecken"/in andere gebiete ziehen/twinken etc.
> und ich glaube, da setzt das neue system an nem guten punkt an. wenn die leute jetzt angst haben müssen ein gebiet zu verlieren, auch wenn sie nicht antreten, dann werden sie doch lieber kämpfen...hoffentlich
> 
> ...




So siehts aus. Wenn keine Gegner sich blicken lassen, würde man normalerweise das Gebiet erobern. Mich hatte es auch gestört das wenn man kurz vor der Zonenkontrolle steht, sich die Zerstörung einfach verkrümelt. Nachdem letzten Mal wo ich mit dabei war und das passiert war (nirgendswo war ein Zerstörungsspieler zusehen, Szenarien gingen auch nicht auf), hatte ich eine Rückmeldung mit eben diesem Vorschlag geschrieben. Es ist halt irgendwie frustrierend, wenn man eine halbe bis ganze Stunde in der Burg steht und nichts passiert, außer das die Punkte wieder fallen. Wie es am Ende ankommen wird und was man dann noch verbessern kann, damit keine Seite übervorteilt wird, muss man dann sehen. Vielleicht gehen die Siegpunkte in der Nacht nicht ganz so schnell hoch, wie am Tag, das würde die Nachtraids doch etwas einschränken.


----------



## Toros (19. Januar 2009)

Jonish schrieb:


> also das sehe ich als keine gute Idee an. Ein großer Teil der Erfahrung die die Spieler 30+ machen, machen sie im RvR bz. Szenario. Du kannst diese Leute nicht ausschließen. Du würdest dich doch auch freuen wenn dir ein
> 32er Heiler zu Seite stehen würde der dir hilft den anderen den Arsch zu versohlen.
> Wie hast du denn lvl 30-40 überbrückt? und jetzt sag nicht das du da nicht einmal an einem burgraid mitgewirkt hast, das kauf ich dir dann nicht ab.
> 
> ...



klar freue ich mich über einen lvl 32 Heiler, darum schreibe ich auch < (kleiner als) 32.
Und ich meinte mit Schlachtfeldern die Szenarien, da habe ich mich wohl etwas ungenau oder falsch ausgedrückt.
Auslöscher ist glaube ich ab lvl 35. 
Nochmal ich meine wer noch T3 gehen kann der soll das in den Szenarien auch tun. Der hat in den T4 Szenarien wirklich nichts zu suchen (meine Meinung).


----------



## heretik (19. Januar 2009)

Tiegars schrieb:


> Gehe erst mit Level 12,22,usw.. in den Nächsten.



Und wo levelst du bis dahin? An blauen Mobs in der kleineren Zone?

Davon abgesehen ist ein 31er im T3 ebenso imba wie ein 28er im T4 underpowered ist. Also alles ne Frage des Geschmacks.


----------



## Toros (19. Januar 2009)

heretik schrieb:


> Und wo levelst du bis dahin? An blauen Mobs in der kleineren Zone?
> 
> Davon abgesehen ist ein 31er im T3 ebenso imba wie ein 28er im T4 underpowered ist. Also alles ne Frage des Geschmacks.



das mit dem lvln ist zugegebenermassen etwas ungeschickt, aber es geht eigentlich sehr schnell wenn die Szenarien aufgehen.
Und eigentlich kommt es ja auch nicht auf die Geschwindigkeit an. Man kann gemütlich alle quests in der Zone beenden und mit ein paar Szenarien ist man schwupps auch schon auf T4 lvl niveau.

Gegen overpowerte 31er im T3 kann ich etwas tun (lvln)
Gegen underpowerte im T4 leider nicht ausser mich wieder ärgern, weil so viele low level dabei waren.

Aber naja damit kann man auch Leben nur finde ich es eben suboptimal.
Als <32 kann man eben nicht allzuviel in den T4 SZs machen, ausser vielleicht ein Heiler.
Gibt aber wichtigeres.


----------



## Tiegars (19. Januar 2009)

heretik schrieb:


> Und wo levelst du bis dahin? An blauen Mobs in der kleineren Zone?
> 
> Davon abgesehen ist ein 31er im T3 ebenso imba wie ein 28er im T4 underpowered ist. Also alles ne Frage des Geschmacks.


Also das Leveln ist ja echt kein Problem. Gibt ja genug Quests. Sind ja drei Gebiete voller Quests plus noch die Szenarien. Also von daher reicht es völlig aus. Ich habe es mir einfach so angewöhnt. 

Gruss Tiegars


----------



## Argap_the_Shaman (19. Januar 2009)

"Man kann gemütlich alle quests in der Zone beenden und mit ein paar Szenarien ist man schwupps auch schon auf T4 lvl niveau."

Wir Spielen das gleiche Spiel ?
Mit 22 ins T3 Gebiet.
Ich habe in der T3 Zone (Chaos) alle q gemacht und habe 2k mobs umgehauen um mir mal Trophähen zu besorgen.
Ergebnis : mit 29 im T4. Spiel zu ende ...
Mann kan natürlich sagen, "hey geh doch in ein andreres t3 Gebiet" . Klar kann man manchen. Nur warum wird das Spiel nicht so Designt das man eben das nicht muss ? . Gabs nicht soon riesen PR-Event AkA Beta. Was haben die denn da Gemacht ? (ausser Werbung)

Jetzt wird einem ja das Lvl'n im Berech von 20-32 erleichertert. Was mir aber nichts  mehr bringt. Parken wir den Char bis die Erhohlung auf Max ist und machen dann 1x die Woche ein paar Q. Dann wird der schon 40. Szenarien sind leider auch keine Lvl alternative da diese, 
jedenfalls bei mir, meist verloren gehen.


----------



## zadros (19. Januar 2009)

Argap_the_Shaman schrieb:


> Jetzt wird einem ja das Lvl'n im Berech von 20-32 erleichertert. Was mir aber nichts  mehr bringt. Parken wir den Char bis die Erhohlung auf Max ist und machen dann 1x die Woche ein paar Q. Dann wird der schon 40. Szenarien sind leider auch keine Lvl alternative da diese,
> jedenfalls bei mir, meist verloren gehen.



Wenn dich das Spiel so deprimiert, warum suchst du dir dann nicht eine Freizeitbeschäftigung, die dich glücklich stimmt?



Argap_the_Shaman schrieb:


> Mann kan natürlich sagen, "hey geh doch in ein andreres t3 Gebiet" . Klar kann man manchen. Nur warum wird das Spiel nicht so Designt das man eben das nicht muss ?



Es ist sogar eben genau so designed... stichwort Reisequests! Man wird eben dazu animiert sich selbst verschiedene Orte zum questen zu suchen und es wird nicht alles ( ich finde die Questortmarkierung schon zu viel ) vorgekaut.
Die Geschichte, Quests, Erfahrungen in der Welt sammeln ... das alles geht in neumodischen MMORPGs verloren. Das flair das entdecken einer neuen Welt und hineinversetzen in eben eine andere Rolle, eine andere Zeit das alles hat sehr nachgelassen bzw ist bei vielen garnicht vorhanden.
Viele heutige MMORPGs sollten sich eigentlich MMOGs nennen.


----------



## Jonish (19. Januar 2009)

zadros schrieb:


> Die Geschichte, Quests, Erfahrungen in der Welt sammeln ... das alles geht in neumodischen MMORPGs verloren. Das flair das entdecken einer neuen Welt und hineinversetzen in eben eine andere Rolle, eine andere Zeit das alles hat sehr nachgelassen bzw ist bei vielen garnicht vorhanden.
> Viele heutige MMORPGs sollten sich eigentlich MMOGs nennen.




ja da hast du schon recht, aber wenn ich so ein extremes eintauchen haben will Spiel ich "Herr der Ringe" auf
nem RP-Server. Einwenig Stimmung kommt schon rüber, mehr als bei anderen Genre gleichen Spielen *hust*WoW*hust*. Außerdem kommt es auch meist auf einen selbst an was man daraus macht. Wenn
du die Welt so erkunden willst tu es doch, ich finde das erkunden auch nicht schlecht, andere aber wollen 
so schnell wie möglich den Endcontent ausnutzen und die haben genauso eine Chance dazu wie du sie hast die
Welt zu erkunden.

es ist das was man selbst draus macht.


----------



## zadros (19. Januar 2009)

dann sollen diese leute endlich ihre instant 40er bekommen und ich hab meine ruhe xD


----------



## Jonish (19. Januar 2009)

zadros schrieb:


> dann sollen diese leute endlich ihre instant 40er bekommen und ich hab meine ruhe xD



ich sehs schon vor mir,...


der kleine zadros wacht verschlafen im dem kleinem wäldchen neben dem Bluthornberg auf, er freut sich über die ersten Sonnestrahlen die über den Hügel scheinen.
Nach dem er seinen morgentlichen Spaziergang beendet hat, bemerkt er das er ganz alleine im T1 gebiet ist.
er ist der glücklichste Char auf diesem Server.
und wenn er nicht gestorben ist, dann wandert er noch immer alleine durch den Wald.
....

naja, wems gefällt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## MaNoFsTeeL (19. Januar 2009)

Argap_the_Shaman schrieb:


> "Man kann gemütlich alle quests in der Zone beenden und mit ein paar Szenarien ist man schwupps auch schon auf T4 lvl niveau."
> 
> Wir Spielen das gleiche Spiel ?
> Mit 22 ins T3 Gebiet.
> ...



Und in welchem Buch steht geschrieben, dass du Maxlevel erreichen musst durch PVE in einem der 3 Gebiete?

Du lässt 66% des PVE Contents aus, machst vermutlich wenig PVP und wunderst dich, dass es nicht ganz für Maxlevel reicht? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Wo wäre man denn in WoW gelandet, wenn man nie den Kontinent gewechselt hätte, oder paar Gebiete ausgelassen hätte?


----------



## Healy/Averland (19. Januar 2009)

Ich verspreche euch es wird sich nix ändern, destro wird immernoch an order vorbeilaufen,andersrum genau so!
es wird für kurze zeit die situation ändern aber nicht auf Dauer, man erinnere sich an Patch 1.1 wo die Einfluss belohnungen dazu kahmen auf einmall war jeder am Zergen XD, aber als jeder seine items hatte wurde es auch wieder ruhiger. Die einzige möglichkeit wie man mehr RvR auf dem Server fördern kann ist Anmeldestop für Destros (zumindest auf Averland & Middeland). So kann Ordnung mal nachrüsten und wir würden auch viel mehr Kämpfe sehen.
guckt euch z.b. den Server Middeland an das ist eine katastrophe dort als Ordler zu spielen(spreche aus Erfahrung).

auf gehts Flamed mich ^^


----------



## heretik (19. Januar 2009)

Tiegars schrieb:


> Also das Leveln ist ja echt kein Problem. Gibt ja genug Quests. Sind ja drei Gebiete voller Quests plus noch die Szenarien. Also von daher reicht es völlig aus. Ich habe es mir einfach so angewöhnt.
> 
> Gruss Tiegars



Ne, du hast mich falsch verstanden... ich will nur ganz gerne mit meinem Charakter Quests machen, in denen ich gleich- oder gerne auch höherstufige Mobs bekämpfen darf... und dafür musst du um Level 29 bis 30 rum dann schon langsam aber sicher gen T4. Und bei aller Liebe, ständig zurückreisen damit ich in T3 den dicken Macker mimen darf ist dann auch nicht so meins.


----------



## Battlecattle (19. Januar 2009)

BBK schrieb:


> Mir ist relativ egal, was die noch alles daran drehen, nur eines muss gegeben sein: Festungs- und Stadteroberungen durch Nacht/NPC-Raids müssen UNMÖGLICH bleiben. Sonst ist das Spiel bald beim Teufel.



Das sehe ich ebenso, solange es nicht möglich ist ein Gleichwicht zwischen den Fraktionen zu erhalten, würde es mich arg ankotzen wenn in einer Nacht und Nebelaktion Altdorf fallen würde, wenn sich das ganze über 2-3 Tage ankündigen würde, könnte ich damit leben.
Vielleicht wäre eine Möglichkeit, wenn man pro Tag nur ein T4 Gebiet einnehmen bzw erobern könnte...
Wenn eine Fraktion dann nen tag verpennt hat, müßen Sie sich am nächsten Tag halt doppelt reinhängen um die Zone wieder zu kriegen.


----------



## Llandaro (19. Januar 2009)

dann fehlt ja wenigstens nicht mehr viel... nur noch das man seine belkagerungs waffen bewegen kann... habs satt nur an einer position was aufzubauen... auserdem sollten Ballistren usw. mehr schaden machen... (flechendeckende waffen nicht unbedingt) zumindest an Spielern... nicht direckt am keep... 

auser es kommt noch was das man die mauern einreissen kann dann würde es mehr sinn machen....
back to DAoC 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 ... dafür würde ich meine stimme in nem voting abgeben 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Keep fights bei DAoC waren einfach zu genial... türme bis zu den grundmauern nieder reissen und Keeps zu mauerlosen opfern gestalten 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 JEAH 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Blood B. (19. Januar 2009)

Godfather schrieb:


> Stimmt der eine ist jetzt immer zu zweit unterwegs! Wipen immer knapp oder?




Entweder du spielst Nachts nicht oder dich mag keiner und dir wird nicht erzählt wo die anderen sind ;P


----------



## Hepha (19. Januar 2009)

Ich kann euch genau sagen was auf den meisten Servern passiert.

1.Patchday, Massen von Destros wittern die chance auf einen schnellen festungsraid.
schnell sind dutzend KTs in allen 3 Kampagnen unterwegs.
2.die paar OrdnungsKTs die sich schnell bildeten und sich zur wehr setzen werden schlicht und einfach von der überzahl in Schach gehalten oder gar vernichtet. dies HILFT sogar dem Zonenlock! genial...
3.Die erste Festung ist angreifbar. Aus allen Himmelsrichtungen kommen die Destros um diese Festung einzunehmen.
Ob sie es schaffen oder nicht ist egal, denn eine andere Kampagne steht ja schon bereit, um dort die Festung anzugreifen.

und so könnte das die ersten abende immer weiter gehen
zumindest auf den Servern auf denen die Destro in der Überzahl ist. also auf den meisten


----------



## Godfather Himself (20. Januar 2009)

Blood schrieb:


> Entweder du spielst Nachts nicht oder dich mag keiner und dir wird nicht erzählt wo die anderen sind ;P



Mich mag keiner weil ich nie nachts spiele!


----------



## deccpqcc (20. Januar 2009)

Hepha schrieb:


> Ich kann euch genau sagen was auf den meisten Servern passiert.
> 
> 1.Patchday, Massen von Destros wittern die chance auf einen schnellen festungsraid.
> schnell sind dutzend KTs in allen 3 Kampagnen unterwegs.
> ...



dann kannst du uns ja bestimmt auch sagen wie man nach dem patch dann ein keep bzw. eine festung einnimmt die wirklich gedefft wird. 
also zb ein keep in dem sich "ein paar kt" zum deffen befinden.
bin gespannt.


----------



## Jonish (20. Januar 2009)

deccpqcc schrieb:


> dann kannst du uns ja bestimmt auch sagen wie man nach dem patch dann ein keep bzw. eine festung einnimmt die wirklich gedefft wird.
> also zb ein keep in dem sich "ein paar kt" zum deffen befinden.
> bin gespannt.



ganz einfach,

stift ziehen, blendgranate rein, mages hinterher und alles wegnuken was nich bei 3 von der burgmauer gesprungen ist.

es geh ja nicht darum das burgen eingenommen werden die gedefft werden sondern es genau um das gegenteil.
das bisherige system ist nich das beste aber es verhindert bisher nachtraids, das neue system wird - wie schon viele vorposter gesagt haben -  leute zu nachtraids animieren. ich denke nicht das man mittwochs früh um 3 uhr
mehrere KT finden wird die eisern eine burg deffen, wärend sich 3-5 KT der gegner seite zu diesem termin verabredet haben...

aber so wie ich die herren von mythik einschätze haben die sicherlich schon etwas entwickelt das dem abhilfen schaffen wird... *hust* sorry hab mich verschluckt *hust*


----------



## Ashgard (20. Januar 2009)

Also wenn ich mir Status-quo ansehe, wo um 1 Uhr früh (wohlgemerkt unter der Woche!) Order ein Gebiet gänzlich eingebläut hat
und um 6 Uhr früh ist alles rot gefärbt ist, die Gildenburg wurde so gegen 3 Uhr früh geholt, etc....

Sorry,  wenn das System wie eingangs erwähnt kommt, bin ich weg.


----------



## Neduras79 (20. Januar 2009)

Sehe ich auch so....

Das problem bleibt einfach das Ungleichgewicht der Fraktionen!

Wenn ich 1000 Spieler mehr im Pool habe, stehen sicher auch(sagen wir mal) 100 Leute mehr zur Verfügung die evtl. Nachts spielen können, weil sie halt Studis, Schüler, Arbeitslos usw... sind.

Hab die Befürchtung das der Endcontent auf Ordnungsseite nur noch aus der Rückeroberung der eigenen Stadt besteht.

Gestern haben wir die Übermacht auf Averland gut gespürt...
Waren 2 mal kurz vor der Stadt gestanden (unvermeidbarer Weg, oder so):-)
Wollten dann noch paar Burgen in Reikland zurückerobern und sind trotzdem noch von 2 Kt´s zusammen gehauen worden, obwohl sicher etliche Kt´s beim Fürstenraid waren...

Hat zwar viel Spaß gemacht, aber eine große Chance hatten wir nicht.

Wenn das System noch leichter wird ist es wohl auf Ordnungsseite schwer überhaupt noch weiter zu kommen, weil die Zonen eh immer von den Destros gelockt werden!

Naja meine Sicht der Dinge! Hoff sie lassen sich was einfallen um die Chancengleichheit zu wahren.


----------



## zadros (20. Januar 2009)

Neduras79 schrieb:


> Gestern haben wir die Übermacht auf Averland gut gespürt...
> Waren 2 mal kurz vor der Stadt gestanden (unvermeidbarer Weg, oder so):-)
> Wollten dann noch paar Burgen in Reikland zurückerobern und sind trotzdem noch von 2 Kt´s zusammen gehauen worden, obwohl sicher etliche Kt´s beim Fürstenraid waren...



liegt wohl daran, dass nurnoch 2 kt's deffen dürfen und der rest gelangweilt die däumchen dreht während er wieder und wieder ins warcamp zurück geportet wird ...


----------



## Neduras79 (20. Januar 2009)

Drum sind wir "Nicht 40er" auch nicht ins Gebiet gekommen, aber wie ist das eigentlich geregelt!?!

Sind die Seiten ausgeglichen... 2Kt´s Def und 2kt´s Angriff???
Denke ja eher nicht!

Aber trotz das nur 2 Kt´s verteidigen dürfen hatten wir in den Anderen RVR Gebieten keine Chance gegen die Chaoten...
Einfach zu viele.

Es muss einfach ein Gleichgewicht her. Da hilft auch kein 20% Bonus usw!
Auf den Servern sollte es einfach nicht mehr möglich sein einen neuen Destroacc. zu erstellen.


----------



## DerTingel (20. Januar 2009)

Neduras79 schrieb:


> Sehe ich auch so....
> ...
> ...
> Naja meine Sicht der Dinge! Hoff sie lassen sich was einfallen um die Chancengleichheit zu wahren.



naja, ich weiss, meine meinung wird wohl nicht so wichtig genommen, weil ich destro spiele, aber trotzdem mal mein senf.
es beschweren sich alle, dass es nicht zum krieg kommt, dass die fraktionen aneinander vorbeireiten und am liebsten burgen einnehmen in gebieten, die nicht gedefft werden. 
das momentane system begünstigt das zusätzlich, da kein nachteil entsteht, wenn man mal ein gebiet komplett aussen vor lässt. zonenlocks werden vermieden, indem der kampf in dem gebiet vermieden wird...na dann rennen wir halt noch ne runde aneinander vorbei, gibt ja noch 2 weitere t4 gebiete. 
ich sehe das "neue system" als anfang, den krieg zu erzwingen. aber es kann in meinen augen einfach nicht sein, dass man einfach das kampfgeschehen verlässt, um einen lock zu verhindern. wenn sich der gegner zurückzieht, dann gibt er das gebiet auf, und das sollte auch irgendwie in die berechnung mit einfliessen.
sollte es aber wirklich so kommen, wie einige hier befürchten, dass destro nurnoch vor altdorf steht, dann wird mythic sicher sehr schnell was ändern. 
aber da eigentlich noch niemand 100%ig genau weiss, wie das neue system funktioniert, lautet meine devise abwarten und tee trinken. wenn das neue system da ist, kann man sich immernoch beschweren, und es kann immernoch nachgebessert werden.
und eins ist klar, so wie es jetzt ist kanns nicht bleiben. man ist auf das wohlwollen der anderen fraktion angewiesen, oder eben auf ein paar einzelne deppen, die sich abfarmen lassen, um ein gebiet zu locken. 
ich hoffe jedenfalls das beste, für beide fraktionen.

@neduras: dass nur 2 kt´s deffen dürfen ist unsinn. keine ahnung wieviele es genau sind, aber schon genug, um es als massenschlacht zu bezeichnen. jedenfalls ist meines wissens nach das verhältniss beim festungsraid angreifer:deffer=1,5:1.
mfg


----------



## Neduras79 (20. Januar 2009)

DerTingel schrieb:


> und eins ist klar, so wie es jetzt ist kanns nicht bleiben. man ist auf das wohlwollen der anderen fraktion angewiesen, oder eben auf ein paar einzelne deppen, die sich abfarmen lassen, um ein gebiet zu locken.
> ich hoffe jedenfalls das beste, für beide fraktionen.



Das hoffe ich auch!

Das Locken sollte nicht durch Untätigkeit verhindert werden, aber auch nicht ermöglicht werden weil keine Feinde mehr online sind um 2 uhr Nachts.

Ledier gibt es paar Leute die lieber PVE Keeps farmen und bei 2 Destros Gegenwehr zur nä. burg rennen, aber der schönste Moment in WAR ist doch wenn sich 2 Kt´s pro Fraktion im RVR begegnen und ne richtige Schlacht ausbricht.


----------



## Jonish (20. Januar 2009)

was mir aber hier auchnoch auffält ist die situation des "mimimi wir sind weniger mimimi und die destros gewinnen eh immer", ich will hier jetzt niemanden flamen, aber die augenscheinliche unterzahlt, kann man nich nachweisen.(es gibt keine eindeutigen zahlen sondern nur accounts, die aber nicht die tatsächliche spielerzahl wiederspiegeln).
wenn hier jeder der ordnung mit dieser einstellung in das spiel geht, dann ist es auch kein wunder das aus der angeblichen unterzahl eine tatsächliche unterzahl wird.

es gibt zuviele leute die ordnung spielen(nochmal gesagt ich will hier niemanden persönlich angreifen und nicht alle über einen kamm scheren) die sich mit diesem gedanken der unterzahl auseinander setzen und deswegen nicht wirklich am kampf teilnehmen. die ist meines erachtens eins der größten probleme die ihr habt.
ihr müsst also auch die leute die wegen dieser einstellung nicht rvr machen dazu bringen rvr zu machen...

wie gesagt das ist meine sicht der dinge und spiegelt nur eins der probleme der ordnung wieder.


----------



## heretik (20. Januar 2009)

Jonish schrieb:


> was mir aber hier auchnoch auffält ist die situation des "mimimi wir sind weniger mimimi und die destros gewinnen eh immer", ich will hier jetzt niemanden flamen, aber die augenscheinliche unterzahlt, kann man nich nachweisen.(es gibt keine eindeutigen zahlen sondern nur accounts, die aber nicht die tatsächliche spielerzahl wiederspiegeln).
> wenn hier jeder der ordnung mit dieser einstellung in das spiel geht, dann ist es auch kein wunder das aus der angeblichen unterzahl eine tatsächliche unterzahl wird.



Man kann eine solche (objektive oder subjektive) zahlenmäßige Unterlegenheit bestens nutzen, um eine Art "Realm Pride" zu entwickeln und sich unter dem Motto "Jetzt erst recht" zu organisieren. Und ich persönlich wäre auf einem Server mit 1000 organisierten Ordnungsspielern gegen 1500 Zerstörungsspieler ganz sicher lieber auf der hellen Seite.

Natürlich kann man eine solche (objektive oder subjektive) zahlenmäßige Unterlegenheit auch bestens nutzen, um immer eine Ausrede parat zu haben. Nur muss man sich damit halt nicht zufrieden geben.


----------



## Neduras79 (20. Januar 2009)

@Jonish
Das die Keeps und SFZ in der Nacht alle rot werden liegt sicher nur daran das die Chaoten so gut spielen ;-)
Sorry...normal nicht meine Art zu flamen, aber das musste sein....


@Heretik
Da muss ich dir recht geben!


----------



## Ashgard (20. Januar 2009)

Jonish schrieb:


> was mir aber hier auchnoch auffält ist die situation des "mimimi wir sind weniger mimimi und die destros gewinnen eh immer", ich will hier jetzt niemanden flamen, aber die augenscheinliche unterzahlt, kann man nich nachweisen.(es gibt keine eindeutigen zahlen sondern nur accounts, die aber nicht die tatsächliche spielerzahl wiederspiegeln).
> wenn hier jeder der ordnung mit dieser einstellung in das spiel geht, dann ist es auch kein wunder das aus der angeblichen unterzahl eine tatsächliche unterzahl wird.
> 
> es gibt zuviele leute die ordnung spielen(nochmal gesagt ich will hier niemanden persönlich angreifen und nicht alle über einen kamm scheren) die sich mit diesem gedanken der unterzahl auseinander setzen und deswegen nicht wirklich am kampf teilnehmen. die ist meines erachtens eins der größten probleme die ihr habt.
> ...



Nö, es geht gar nicht um "Mimimi" oder das Destro gewinnt, es geht darum wann die gewinnen. Himmel, da sind Gebiete am Wochenende
von Mittag weg bis 1-2 Uhr nachts fest bei der Ordnung, kaum merkt man im Allianz/Order/etc-Channel das sich die Warbands auflösen,
kommt Chaos mit zig Warbands daher.

Und unter der Woche Primetime also ab ca. 17 Uhr bis 1-2 Uhr Nachts sieht es gleich aus.

Scheinbar ist die "Gamezeit" der Ordnung gänzlich anders als bei Zerstörung was eindeutig auf ein anderes Berufsprofil schließen lässt. Wenn ich 
mir dann noch ansehe, das z.B. in unserer Gilde sehr viele deutlich um und über 30 sind und ich eigentlich durch meine Tätigkeit als Lan-Orga
genug Warhammerspieler auf Destroseite kenne, die um die 20 sind, dürfte auch das Altersprofil meiner Meinung nach total quergehen.


----------



## Toros (20. Januar 2009)

Ashgard schrieb:


> Nö, es geht gar nicht um "Mimimi" oder das Destro gewinnt, es geht darum wann die gewinnen. Himmel, da sind Gebiete am Wochenende
> von Mittag weg bis 1-2 Uhr nachts fest bei der Ordnung, kaum merkt man im Allianz/Order/etc-Channel das sich die Warbands auflösen,
> kommt Chaos mit zig Warbands daher.
> 
> ...



Wir auf der Destro Seite sind alle arbeitslos. Ich schlafe bis ca. 15/16.00 Uhr, dann erstmal Frühstücken und ein paar Erledigungen machen.
Dann geht es nach dem Mittagessen um 21.00 Uhr mal zum Twinken und wenn ich dann fit bin spät Nachmittags um ca. 1.00 Uhr mache ich RvR mit meinem Main. 7h später um 8.00 Uhr muss ich inne Heia sonst bin ich am nächsten morgen zu müde ;-).

Meinst Du das? So jetzt brauch ich aber erstmal nen Kaffee *gähn


----------



## heretik (20. Januar 2009)

Ashgard schrieb:


> Scheinbar ist die "Gamezeit" der Ordnung gänzlich anders als bei Zerstörung was eindeutig auf ein anderes Berufsprofil schließen lässt.



Sorry, aber solche Behauptungen wild in den Raum zu stellen finde ich schlichtweg bescheuert. Ja, ich weiß, gleich kommst du mir damit, dass du eigentlich nur sagen wolltest, bei Destro spielen mehr Studenten und Spätschichtler, aber ich für meinen Teil habe in der Vergangenheit für meinen Teil schon genug "die dummen Arbeitslosen haben zu viel Zeit zum Zocken, nur deswegen gewinnen die" gelesen. Wenn's nach mir ginge bleibt solche Fingerzeigerei bitte draußen.


----------



## Ashgard (20. Januar 2009)

heretik schrieb:


> Sorry, aber solche Behauptungen wild in den Raum zu stellen finde ich schlichtweg bescheuert. Ja, ich weiß, gleich kommst du mir damit, dass du eigentlich nur sagen wolltest, bei Destro spielen mehr Studenten und Spätschichtler, aber ich für meinen Teil habe in der Vergangenheit für meinen Teil schon genug "die dummen Arbeitslosen haben zu viel Zeit zum Zocken, nur deswegen gewinnen die" gelesen. Wenn's nach mir ginge bleibt solche Fingerzeigerei bitte draußen.



Ist ja schön das du mir den Mund verbieten willst. Faktum ist, ich hab Anfang 2001 zu DAOC-Zeiten (und ja, da war ich 8 Jahre jünger) auch bis
3-4 oder 5 Uhr früh Relikte geholt und bin um 8 Uhr in Arbeit. Faktum ist, ich bin älter und würde das heute nicht mehr machen bzw. verzeiht auch
mein Beruf mitlerweile nicht mehr ein Zuspätkommen, etc.

Was daran DEINE UNTERSTELLUNGEN SOLLEN, ist mir persönlich ein Rätsel. Ich habe nirgends was von Hartz4, etc. geschrieben sondern von
Berufs- & Altersprofil.


----------



## heretik (20. Januar 2009)

Ashgard schrieb:


> Ist ja schön das du mir den Mund verbieten willst. Faktum ist, ich hab Anfang 2001 zu DAOC-Zeiten (und ja, da war ich 8 Jahre jünger) auch bis
> 3-4 oder 5 Uhr früh Relikte geholt und bin um 8 Uhr in Arbiet. Faktum ist, ich bin älter und üwrde das heute nicht mehr machen bzw. verzeiht auch
> mein Beruf mitlerweile nicht mehr ein Zuspätkommen, etc.
> 
> Was daran DEINE UNTERSTELLUNGEN SOLLEN, ist mir persönlich ein Rätsel, spar dir deine überheblichen Unterstellungen.



Genau wie ich gesagt habe. Kaum gibt's Gegenwind geht's plötzlich nicht mehr um die Arbeitslosen sondern nur noch um das "andere Berufsprofil", bei dem man zu spät in die Arbeit kommen darf. Was auch immer das heißen soll...


----------



## Hepha (20. Januar 2009)

hm... wer die destro dominanz nicht erkennt, ist blind.
ich kenne nur ein server wo das nicht GANZ so der fall ist. und das ist carroburg.
auf den servern Averland und Middenland, sieht man den unterschied deutlich.


----------



## pulla_man (20. Januar 2009)

heretik schrieb:


> Genau wie ich gesagt habe. Kaum gibt's Gegenwind geht's plötzlich nicht mehr um die Arbeitslosen sondern nur noch um das "andere Berufsprofil", bei dem man zu spät in die Arbeit kommen darf. Was auch immer das heißen soll...




du musst eh überall erstmla dein senf loswerden. er hat NIE was von arbeitslosen geschrieben. wenn du bei dem begriff "anderes berufsprofil" gleich auf ein flame gegen die arbeitslosen schliesst solltest du mal überlegen was bei dir falsch läuft. auch das altersprofil ist ausschlaggebend. schüler die um 2 nach hause kommen zocken halt auch schon um 2. und da destro auf allen servern in überzahl ist zocken da rein rechnerisch auch schon mehr leute um 2. oder die studenten die sich auch mal erlauben könen bis um 3 zu zocken weil wie bei mir die uni morgen z.b. auch erst um 1 los geht.

aber du bist eh immer auf provokation aus also geb ich dir auch noch mal nen grund mich zu flamen. viel spass


----------



## everblue (20. Januar 2009)

Aber scho Hammer der Paul, Inhalte eines Patches via YouTube Video und das noch persönlich  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Ps. Nachträglich  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Paul


----------



## deccpqcc (20. Januar 2009)

immer beim einloggen schaue ich mir die serverliste an.
und von extrem seltenen ausnahmefällen abgesehen ist die auslastung beider fraktionen immer identisch.
mittel-mittel
niedrig-niedrig
auch auf den servern wo eine seite den bonus bekommt. fast immer identische auslastung.

wenn man einige hier so hört müsste es ja grundsätzlich so aussehen:
niedrig-voll (mit warteliste).

wenn man der serverliste trauen kann gibt es solche deutlichen ungleichgewichte aber nicht.
und sie ist für mich persönlich aussagekräftiger als irgendwelche websites wo die erstellten char zugrundeligen, das hat in meinen augen null aussagekraft.


----------



## heretik (20. Januar 2009)

pulla_man schrieb:


> du musst eh überall erstmla dein senf loswerden. er hat NIE was von arbeitslosen geschrieben. wenn du bei dem begriff "anderes berufsprofil" gleich auf ein flame gegen die arbeitslosen schliesst solltest du mal überlegen was bei dir falsch läuft. auch das altersprofil ist ausschlaggebend. schüler die um 2 nach hause kommen zocken halt auch schon um 2. und da destro auf allen servern in überzahl ist zocken da rein rechnerisch auch schon mehr leute um 2. oder die studenten die sich auch mal erlauben könen bis um 3 zu zocken weil wie bei mir die uni morgen z.b. auch erst um 1 los geht.
> 
> aber du bist eh immer auf provokation aus also geb ich dir auch noch mal nen grund mich zu flamen. viel spass



Sorry, sowas wie dich flame ich nicht mal. Wer meint mich schief von der Seite anmachen zu müssen weil der pöse Heretik "immer nur flamen" will, der wird schon seine Gründe dafür haben. Aber ohne ein großzügiges Psychiaterhonorar werd ich denen nicht auf den Grund gehen.

Also ist es tatsächlich so, dass Zerstörung überwiegend von Schülern, Studenten und Angehörigen von Berufsprofilen gespielt werden, die rund um die Uhr spielen (weil ja offenbar die Überzahl IMMER gegeben ist, zu jeder Tages- und Nachtzeit)? Mit solchen Vorurteilen haltet Ihr euch über Wasser?

Es ist sowieso erstaunlich, wie sehr der Mensch auf dieses Fingerzeigen steht. Ob's jetzt der elitäre WAR-Spieler ist, der mit dem Finger auf die dummen WoW-Zocker zeigt, der Wenigspieler, der damit prahlt, dass er gegenüber dem Vielspieler mit anderem Berufsprofil immerhin noch ein RL hat, oder der gefrustete Szenarienspieler, der sich über Stammgruppen aufregt, die sich ihre Befriedigung künstlich aus dem Ganken von Randoms ziehen müssen... auf irgendwas kann man immer zeigen. Irgendwie sind die anderen immer anders als wir selber, und im Zweifelsfall immer schlechter.

Hätten die Destro-Spieler auf euren Servern gewusst, dass sie allein durch das Klicken auf eine der Zerstörungsrassen schlagartig jünger werden und einem anderen Berufsprofil angehören, sie hätten es sich eventuell anders überlegt. Dass es eventuell grad mal drei oder vier Gruppen sein könnten, die sich da nachts ihren Spaß draus machen, Zonen umzufärben... nein, so weit wollen wir gar nicht denken. Es gibt nur "die Ordnung" und "die Zerstörung". Verallgemeinerungen können gar nichts Schlechtes sein.


----------



## pulla_man (20. Januar 2009)

heretik schrieb:


> Sorry, sowas wie dich flame ich nicht mal. Wer meint mich schief von der Seite anmachen zu müssen weil der pöse Heretik "immer nur flamen" will, der wird schon seine Gründe dafür haben. Aber ohne ein großzügiges Psychiaterhonorar werd ich denen nicht auf den Grund gehen.
> 
> Also ist es tatsächlich so, dass Zerstörung überwiegend von Schülern, Studenten und Angehörigen von Berufsprofilen gespielt werden, die rund um die Uhr spielen (weil ja offenbar die Überzahl IMMER gegeben ist, zu jeder Tages- und Nachtzeit)? Mit solchen Vorurteilen haltet Ihr euch über Wasser?
> 
> ...




du bist mittlerweile die grösste lachnummer du vogel. schon mal überlegt, dass die meisten jungen leute die bösen destro chars ansprechender finden, wobei sich die fraktion 30+ mit ihrem char mehr identifizieren will und deswegen einen menschen oder einen elfen nehmen der nicht grün und halb zerfleddert oder in strapse rumrennt?

dass in der nacht 1-2 warbands reichen um innerhalb von 3h alle gebiete einzufärben is auch mir klar, und ich gehe stark von aus dass da keine 6warbands unterwegs sind, aber wenn man nun mal 0 gegenwehr hat, dann reichen halt auch die paar leute. warum bei der ordnung nach 1-2 uhr niemand mehr spielt liegt evtl an der zahlenmässig geringeren spielzahl. natürlich kann man von ausgehen dass dort prozentual ungefähr genausoviele spieler die möglichkeit hätten nachts zu zocken. 
aber 10% von 100 sind weniger als 10% von 200 (diese zahlen sind willkürlich gewählt um es dir zu verdeutlichen).

eine andere erklärung warum um 1 noch vieles blau ist und früh um 8 wieder alles rot ergibt sich mir nicht zwangsläufig.


----------



## heretik (20. Januar 2009)

pulla_man schrieb:


> du bist mittlerweile die grösste lachnummer du vogel.



Ach ja, und ich bin der Flamer?

Ja, die Geschichte mit "Kiddies finden Destro geil, Erwachsene bevorzugen dann doch die gediegenere Ordnungsseite" hab ich auch schon gehört. Nur lustig, dass in meinem engeren WAR-Umfeld NIEMAND unter 23 Jahren zu finden ist. Das schließt meine komplette Gilde sowie alle anderen Leute ein, mit denen ich Dungeons oder PvP mache. Denke mal, das ist auch wieder so ein Vorurteil, mit dem sich einige Ordnungsspieler selber auf die Schulter klopfen wollen.


----------



## KleinerSchurke (20. Januar 2009)

Erstmal finde ich es gut das endlich was gemacht wird um die Gebiete "sinnvoll" zu locken. Dann werden auch die Leute die lieber jedem Kampf aus dem Weg gehen bisl in den Kampf gedrängt. Wer da drauf keine Lust hat ist Bei War völlig falsch.

Dann noch zu diesem geweine von Orderseite , mir sind zu wenig, ach wie schlimm keiner spielt Ordnung. Ich kanns echt nimmer hören. Auf Carroburg ist es seltsammerweise zu 70% immer andersrum, hmmm komisch obwohl keiner Ordnung spielt.
Ich glaube es gibt keinen großen Unterschied an der Anzahl der festungsraids bei uns, im Gegenteil zur Zeit raidet die Ordnung öfters als die Destros. Wenn ich mich natürlich wie die Ordnung teilweise mit 3WBs in nem Keep verkrieche, naja wenn ihr immer eine Überzahl von 4:1 braucht tut ihr mir echt leid 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Jetzt kommen bestimmt gleich diejenigen die widersprechern aber es ist zur Zeit wirklich so.

Laßt uns endlich in den Krieg ziehen HF 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 und es ist ein geiles Spiel  und verlieren gehört auch dazu, für beide Seiten 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## pulla_man (20. Januar 2009)

KleinerSchurke schrieb:


> Erstmal finde ich es gut das endlich was gemacht wird um die Gebiete "sinnvoll" zu locken. Dann werden auch die Leute die lieber jedem Kampf aus dem Weg gehen bisl in den Kampf gedrängt. Wer da drauf keine Lust hat ist Bei War völlig falsch.
> 
> Dann noch zu diesem geweine von Orderseite , mir sind zu wenig, ach wie schlimm keiner spielt Ordnung. Ich kanns echt nimmer hören. Auf Carroburg ist es seltsammerweise zu 70% immer andersrum, hmmm komisch obwohl keiner Ordnung spielt.
> Ich glaube es gibt keinen großen Unterschied an der Anzahl der festungsraids bei uns, im Gegenteil zur Zeit raidet die Ordnung öfters als die Destros. Wenn ich mich natürlich wie die Ordnung teilweise mit 3WBs in nem Keep verkrieche, naja wenn ihr immer eine Überzahl von 4:1 braucht tut ihr mir echt leid
> ...




gut von carroburg kann ich nicht reden. auf middenland siehts andersrum aus. wir haben einen wirklich kleinen spielerpool an leuten. und auf averland siehts glaube nicht anders aus


----------



## Ashgard (20. Januar 2009)

heretik schrieb:


> Ach ja, und ich bin der Flamer?
> 
> Ja, die Geschichte mit "Kiddies finden Destro geil, Erwachsene bevorzugen dann doch die gediegenere Ordnungsseite" hab ich auch schon gehört. Nur lustig, dass in meinem engeren WAR-Umfeld NIEMAND unter 23 Jahren zu finden ist. Das schließt meine komplette Gilde sowie alle anderen Leute ein, mit denen ich Dungeons oder PvP mache. Denke mal, das ist auch wieder so ein Vorurteil, mit dem sich einige Ordnungsspieler selber auf die Schulter klopfen wollen.



Nö, du bist net der "flamer", was für a deppads Wort übrigens. Du bist nur einer, der massive Leseschwäche hat. 

Und das meine ich nicht böse, das ist Tatsache.  Es gibt dafür Kurse und so, die dir weiterhelfen können.


----------



## Long_Wolf (20. Januar 2009)

pulla_man schrieb:


> schon mal überlegt, dass die meisten jungen leute die bösen destro chars ansprechender finden, wobei sich die fraktion 30+ mit ihrem char mehr identifizieren will und deswegen einen menschen oder einen elfen nehmen der nicht grün und halb zerfleddert oder in strapse rumrennt?



Also ich bin 30+und werde deshalb mit Sicherheit keine Menschen oder Elfen spielen sondern ich bleib weiter bei den zerfledderten grünen Dingern oder den Gestrapsten...#

Menschen find ich schlichtweg langweilig, die seh ich jeden Tag überall, das muss ich IG net auch noch haben.

Was den rest angeht , auf hergig bin ich auch ab und an mal bis 3-4 Uhr dabei, Schichtarbeit sei dank kann ich auspennen, aber dennoch ist morgens um 6 (wenn ich zur Frühschicht aufstehe) alles blau  bei uns...


----------



## DerTingel (20. Januar 2009)

erstmal muss ich heretik recht geben. 
von den spielzeiten auf das soziale umfeld schliessen, was hier einige leute gemacht haben, ist totaler unsinn. da kann ich auch von der ausrüstung auf die penislänge des spielers schliessen, das hat genauso viel sinn. 
das problem ist einfach, dass er offen seine meinung sagt, und einige leute einfach nicht diskutieren können. es kommt nunmal vor, dass man bei einer diskussion nicht immer einer meinung ist, aber einige leute nehmen das halt persönlich. wenn er jetzt seine meinung sagt, kommen immer 2-3 dieser leute, die argumentativ nicht wirklich fit sind und meinen, ihn zuflamen zu müssen. ja, auch hier in dem thread. leute die garnicht an der diskussion teilgenommen haben gesellen sich hirn und sinnlos dazu. 
und ich kenne auch mehr leute auf destro seite, die über 25 sind, also schonmal wieder nicht in das von euch propagierte sozialsystem WAR passen. wenn ihr irgendwelche belege bringen würdet, ok, aber so dumme argumente bringens nunmal nicht. z.b. solls auch etliche leute geben, die gleitzeit haben, was das nachts spielen auch begünstigt...solls wirklich geben, ja. 
es ist nunmal einfach statistik, dass nachts mehr destros on sind. wenn destro 10% mehr leute auf einem server stellt, dann ist der spielerpool zu jeder uhrzeit höher. 10studenten auf orderseite zu 11 auf destroseite. 10arbeitslose auf orderseite zu 11arbeitslosen auf destroseite. 10 schichtarbeiter auf orderseite zu 11schichtarbeiter auf destroseite. 
andere argumente (reifere menschen wollen sich mehr mit dem char identifizieren blablubb) sind komplett an den haaren herbeigezogen und nicht belegbar.

b2t: wie in jedem mmo: veränderungen=schlecht. so siehts erstmal ein großteil der community. ich warte lieber ab und schaue dann, wie es sich wirklich auswirkt.
mfg


----------



## zadros (21. Januar 2009)

Immer dieser "Destro ist auf allen Servern in der Überzahl" Quatsch ... das ist vielleicht auf ein paar servern so, aber garantiert nicht auf allen.
Erengrad hat mehr RvR aktive Ordler als Zerstörer auch wenn das verhältnis gleich ist.
Es geht um das interesse der Spieler, denn es gibt z.B. auch viele die nicht an ORvR interessiert sind und nur in Stammgruppen BG's rubbeln wollen.


----------



## Irn-Bru (21. Januar 2009)

Grundsätzlich sind ja immer die anderen Schuld. Die anderen haben bessere skills, die anderen sind immer in der Überzahl,die anderen exploiten, die anderen scheuen den offenen RvR und farmen npc burgen, die anderen die anderen......das zieht sich durch alle Beiträge die man hier so im Forum liest. Keiner sieht die Fehler bei sich selber, sondern immer bei den anderen.

als Beispiel nur mal die vielen vielen Szenario heulthreads wo sich beschwert wird,das die eigene Gruppe so schlecht spielt und nur zu 6. auf Tanks rumkloppt. Wenn man das alles so liest und auch den Gesprächen in einigen Ts zu hört, dürfte es eigentlich nur Spieler geben die wissen was zu tun ist, weil ja jeder von sich denkt er mache alles richtig...es liegt natürlich nur an den anderen das ständig verloren wird....


----------



## Toros (21. Januar 2009)

Long_Wolf schrieb:


> Also ich bin 30+und werde deshalb mit Sicherheit keine Menschen oder Elfen spielen sondern ich bleib weiter bei den zerfledderten grünen Dingern oder den Gestrapsten...#
> 
> Menschen find ich schlichtweg langweilig, die seh ich jeden Tag überall, das muss ich IG net auch noch haben.
> 
> Was den rest angeht , auf hergig bin ich auch ab und an mal bis 3-4 Uhr dabei, Schichtarbeit sei dank kann ich auspennen, aber dennoch ist morgens um 6 (wenn ich zur Frühschicht aufstehe) alles blau  bei uns...



jupp, kann ich bestätigen vom Alter auf die Fraktion zu schliessen ist bullshit.


----------



## Neduras79 (21. Januar 2009)

Toros schrieb:


> jupp, kann ich bestätigen vom Alter auf die Fraktion zu schliessen ist bullshit.



Ja ist es auch! Hat andere Gründe denk ich!

Aber es braucht mir doch keiner erzählen das es nicht mehr Destros als Ordler gibt!
Klar hab ich persönlich keine fixen Zahlen, aber die Entwickler von WAR werden doch nicht zum Spaß nen +20 % Bonus auf etliche Server basteln.
Die haben die Zahlen wo wieviele aktiv spielen...

Es hat weder mit dem Alter, Beruf oder sonst was zu tun sondern das es einfach mehr Destros gibt!

Persönlich denke ich das es mit dem Aussehen/Stil der Fraktionen zu tun hat!
Die Chaoten finden mehr Anklang bei den Leuten.


----------



## offlinemodus (21. Januar 2009)

zadros schrieb:


> Immer dieser "Destro ist auf allen Servern in der Überzahl" Quatsch ... das ist vielleicht auf ein paar servern so, aber garantiert nicht auf allen.
> Erengrad hat mehr RvR aktive Ordler als Zerstörer auch wenn das verhältnis gleich ist.
> Es geht um das interesse der Spieler, denn es gibt z.B. auch viele die nicht an ORvR interessiert sind und nur in Stammgruppen BG's rubbeln wollen.




Du, da bin ich ja froh auf Erengrad zu sein, imho ist das Verhältnis in RVR ziemlich ausgewogen...

Gruß

Talisker


----------



## zadros (21. Januar 2009)

offlinemodus schrieb:


> Du, da bin ich ja froh auf Erengrad zu sein, imho ist das Verhältnis in RVR ziemlich ausgewogen...
> 
> Gruß
> 
> Talisker



Ja das liegt wohl daran, dass viele ex DAoC Gilden bei uns aufm Server Ordnung spielen und auch 1-2 Zerstörung.
Die Orgas von Neomi und der Minions/Beware Truppe sind immer 1 A genauso wie die Zergbringer Aktionen :-)

Gruß vom Gegner,
Zad


----------



## deimos88 (21. Januar 2009)

also auf manchen servern is ja des übergewicht der destros nun wirklich nicht zu verleugnen. 
gutes beispiel hierfür is middenland wo ich selbst ordnung spiel. und da sieht man öfter mal order:destro = wenig:mittel aber nie umgekehrt.
bin noch net im t4 orvr unterwegs deshalb weiß ich net wies da is, aber meine bisherigen erfahrung is die dass man selbst zur primetime mühe hat mal ne WB zusammenzukriegen. wenn man das dann mal schafft und schnell genug is damit ne burg einzunehmen dauert es keine 5 minuten und mehr als eine WB destros stehen vor der tür. das allein wär ja gar nich mal das problem aber da im t3 dann dutzende 40er-chars(was die davon haben weiß ich immer noch nich) im orvr mit dabei sind hat man beim deffen halt wenig zu melden wenn man mit seinem lvl 20-30 char da spielt wo er der stufe nach ja sein sollte.
uns is es schon untergekommen dass wir mit ner vollen WB t3-chars gedefft haben aber einfach nur überrannt wurden. ungekehrt reicht ne handvoll 40er-chars um jeden versuch ne burg zu holen im keim zu ersticken. selbes problem is im t2 wenn da desrtos mit lvl 30 rumeiern. un dann soll man da bleiben und deffen??? ja ne danke wenn ich sterben will kann ich auch von der klippe springen, da krieg ich nach ner weile wenigstens nen titel dafür.
die signatur von "DerTingel" is ja auch wieder so nen zeichen dafür wie es auf dem server aussieht, da bei "ausgeglichenheit" die einige hier propagieren wollen das NICHT möglich gewesen wäre. 

was mir auch immer wieder auffällt is der mangel auf orderseite an heilern. dds ham wir zu hauf, aber die schaffen es einfach nich mehr schaden zu machen als die destro-healer heilen können. bevor jemand jetzt wieder kommt des wär nur subjektiv, sollte er mal bedenken dass vor allem in den SCs die ordnung so gut wie immer mehr schaden verursacht hat aber weniger kills machen, auch dann wenn die ordnung des SC verliert. und das is nachweisbar!

wenn auch einige der meinung sind dass chars mit lvl <32 nix in t4 SCs verloren hätten muss ich dazu sagen dass des die einzige möglichkeit is für nen char um lvl 30 vernünftig ruf zu kriegen. in den t3 SCs krieg ich zur zeit wenns sehr gut läuft mal so 1500 ruf, wenns schlecht läuft kann ich froh sein wenns überhaupt noch 500 sind. dagegen im t4 bei nem guten SC 6-7000 ruf, bei nem schlechten immer noch satte 3000. und wie bitte soll man ohne den ruf seine setsachen tragen können??? außerdem müsste des dann auf chars <36 ausgeweitet werden da alles was kleiner is in den SCs auf rang 36 angehoben wird, falls des noch niemandem aufgefallen sein sollte, womit einem dann nur die bissl bessere ausrüstung und nen paar fähigkeiten fehlen, was aber nicht so ins gewicht fällt. zudem wird man auf middenland zum teil auch dazu gezwungen sich ins t4 zu flüchten, da middenland ein openrvr-server is kommt es immer mal wieder vor dass plötzlich nen 40er-destro mitten im t3 ordnungsgebiet auftaucht und man kaltgemacht wird. im t4 findet man sowas allerdings nicht da der destro ja da unangenehme bekanntschaft mit ordler-40er-chars machen könnt.

mit dem neuen zonensystem is des dann natürlich so ne sache. auf der einen seite wärs dann auch mal für die ordler möglich was zu locken, weil man sehr selten jemanden für pqs findet.
allerdings wärs dann auch für die destros einfacher, was zur folge hätte dass ereignisse wie in "DerTingel"s signatur sich häufen würden, zumindest auf middenland. aber auch mit dem aktuellen zonesystem sind die t2/t3 gebiete auf middenland durchgehend rot und oftmals auch gelockt. und auch die t4-gebiete sind meistens eher in destrohand. mit dem neuen zoneystem wären dann die gebiete zu den zeiten wo se zur zeit net gelockt sind auch wieder gelockt. und wenn mal nen paar burgen von der ordnugn geholt werden wär des gebiet ne halbe stunde später wieder von den destros gelockt.
deshalb fürchte ich dass des die situation eher noch verschlimmern würde.
und mir is klar dass der zonelock erst in den t4 gebieten wirklich


----------



## DerTingel (21. Januar 2009)

deimos88 schrieb:


> das allein wär ja gar nich mal das problem aber da im t3 dann dutzende 40er-chars(was die davon haben weiß ich immer noch nich)



hinterlandkontrolle (zum schnelleren/einfacherem locken des entsprechenden t4 gebiets) und ruf, wenn mal nix im t4 zu holen ist.
und es sind nicht ausschliesslich die destros, die mit 40ern ins t3 gebiet gehen, das kommt genauso häufig bei den ordlern vor, was dir sicher nicht so auffält, da du ja nicht von 40er ordlern getötet wirst. 
jedenfalls hilft dann nur rennen. haben letztens mit ner 40er gruppe das t3 der elfen gelockt, um eataine zu locken. dabei ist uns n wb 20er-30er ordler entgegengekommen. ist schon erschreckend, wie leicht wir die auseinandergenommen haben. naja, wir haben aber nicht zuerst angegriffen, wollten eigentlich nur die sfz und die burgen holen. 
aber das ist mir früher im t3 selber oft genug passiert, also nichts mit unfairen destro taktiken. 



deimos88 schrieb:


> die signatur von "DerTingel" is ja auch wieder so nen zeichen dafür wie es auf dem server aussieht, da bei "ausgeglichenheit" die einige hier propagieren wollen das NICHT möglich gewesen wäre.



naja, m.e. wäre es trotzdem möglich gewesen. es ging halt alles recht schnell, kaum zeit für die ordnung sich zu organisieren. dazu noch die serverprobleme und dass damals noch einiges mehr verbuggt war...aber hätte wäre wenn...es weiss keiner.



deimos88 schrieb:


> was mir auch immer wieder auffällt is der mangel auf orderseite an heilern. dds ham wir zu hauf, aber die schaffen es einfach nich mehr schaden zu machen als die destro-healer heilen können. bevor jemand jetzt wieder kommt des wär nur subjektiv, sollte er mal bedenken dass vor allem in den SCs die ordnung so gut wie immer mehr schaden verursacht hat aber weniger kills machen, auch dann wenn die ordnung des SC verliert. und das is nachweisbar!



naja, ich glaube ihr habt eher einen tank mangel, jedenfalls im t4 (wie auf den meisten anderen servern). auf destroseite fehlen die heiler und ranged dd.



deimos88 schrieb:


> zudem wird man auf middenland zum teil auch dazu gezwungen sich ins t4 zu flüchten, da middenland ein openrvr-server is kommt es immer mal wieder vor dass plötzlich nen 40er-destro mitten im t3 ordnungsgebiet auftaucht und man kaltgemacht wird. im t4 findet man sowas allerdings nicht da der destro ja da unangenehme bekanntschaft mit ordler-40er-chars machen könnt.



wie oft kommt sowas denn vor? hab halt kaum pve gespielt bis lvl30, wurde nur 2mal bei ner pq von ordlern gestört. 
im gegenzug war ich aber auch nur im ordler gebiet unterwegs, wenns dort n bestialisches zeichen oder n wälzer-ring gab. "ganken" lohnt sich eh nicht in WAR also kann ich mir nicht vorstellen, dass es so oft vorkommt, dass spieler gezielt in ein t-gebiet unter ihrem eigentlichen gehen, um gezielt lowies zu suchen. das kostet nur zeit,m.e..



deimos88 schrieb:


> allerdings wärs dann auch für die destros einfacher, was zur folge hätte dass ereignisse wie in "DerTingel"s signatur sich häufen würden, zumindest auf middenland. aber auch mit dem aktuellen zonesystem sind die t2/t3 gebiete auf middenland durchgehend rot und oftmals auch gelockt. und auch die t4-gebiete sind meistens eher in destrohand. mit dem neuen zoneystem wären dann die gebiete zu den zeiten wo se zur zeit net gelockt sind auch wieder gelockt. und wenn mal nen paar burgen von der ordnugn geholt werden wär des gebiet ne halbe stunde später wieder von den destros gelockt.
> deshalb fürchte ich dass des die situation eher noch verschlimmern würde.
> und mir is klar dass der zonelock erst in den t4 gebieten wirklich



wie ich schonmal sagte, abwarten und tee trinken. wie sich die änderungen auswirken, kann noch niemand sagen. und im endeffekt ist es doch das ziel, in der gegnerischen hauptstadt zu landen. ich glaube auch, dass dieses neue system gerade auch den ordlern auf middenland in die hände spielt, denn sie sind mittlerweile sehr gut organisiert, oder besser gesagt sie haben es durch ordler-ts-server sehr leicht sich spontan zu organisieren. sie schaffen es sehr oft, ein gebiet zu halten.
wie es sich nun auswirkt, dass sie sich dabei fast nur auf ein gebiet konzentrieren können, um es zu halten, dabei aber die anderen t4 gebiete aussen vor lassen, dass muss sich erst noch zeigen.
und wie ich schonmal sagte, so wie das system jetzt ist, ist es unsinnig. man kann ein gebiet einfach "verteidigen", indem man es verlässt. das fördert weder den spielfluss, noch hilft es dabei, dass sich große schlachten entwickeln. 
ich bin auf jedenfall gespannt, und auch wenn einige meine signatur immernoch falsch verstehen, ich wünsche mir für middenland, dass beide fraktionen ihren spielspaß haben, dass beide fraktionen die chance haben in die hauptstadt zu gelangen...und ich habe sehr großen respekt vor dem, was die ordler auf unserem server leisten. 
mfg


----------



## lingaru (21. Januar 2009)

Immerhin schiebt sich dann mal was hin und her. Eventuell deffen die Leute dann auch noch intensiver. Naja ich will mich von dem ganzen überraschen lassen.

Nebenbei erinnern mich Paul Barnett & Co iwie gern mal an die Pinguine aus Madagaskar 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Lg


----------



## Blood B. (21. Januar 2009)

Neduras79 schrieb:


> Persönlich denke ich das es mit dem Aussehen/Stil der Fraktionen zu tun hat!
> Die Chaoten finden mehr Anklang bei den Leuten.



Bei vielen Leuten hats nichtmal damit was zu tun. Ich persönlich spiele beim TT schon ewig und länger ne Chaos Armee, da wars für mich klar welche Fraktion ich wähle. (Hoch-) Elfen z.B. sind bei den Leuten die ich in meinem Umkreis habe die meist gehasste TT-Klasse dies gibt. Und da viele Spieler halt vom TT kommen, liegts auch daran, wie die Fraktionsverteilung liegt. <-- meine Meinung


----------



## Jack Valen (21. Januar 2009)

ok, ich oute mich:
Ich bin 30, berufstätig und liebe meine Grünhaut auf Middenland.
Und ich lass mir von niemandem was anderes einreden 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Churchak (21. Januar 2009)

Irn-Bru schrieb:


> wurde ja auch mal Zeit, dann hat dieses dämliche Npcburgen farmen endlich ein ende.


stimmt dann beginnt die zeit des dämlichen NPCfestung farmens nachts um 5.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## fortuneNext (21. Januar 2009)

Ich weiss jetzt nicht genau ob das gesagt wurde, aber ich fände es schön, wenn PvE dann wieder mehr zur Kontrolle beiträgt. Macht rein sinnlich irgendwo Sinn - wenn z.B. die Order viele PQs macht, steht das einfach dafür, dass die Ordnung vorherrschend und dominierend in diesem Gebiet ist - was ein guter Grund für Zonenkontrolle ist. Der RvR-Part dagegen wird dann genau das sein was er ist: Wenn eine Armee ankommt, ist es halt egal, dass die Zone von der Ordnung mehr genutzt wird, es wird einfach gewaltsam alles platt gemacht. Deshalb dann diese direkte LockChance.

Ich hoffe jemand versteht was ich sagen will 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Neduras79 (21. Januar 2009)

Blood schrieb:


> Bei vielen Leuten hats nichtmal damit was zu tun. Ich persönlich spiele beim TT schon ewig und länger ne Chaos Armee, da wars für mich klar welche Fraktion ich wähle. (Hoch-) Elfen z.B. sind bei den Leuten die ich in meinem Umkreis habe die meist gehasste TT-Klasse dies gibt. Und da viele Spieler halt vom TT kommen, liegts auch daran, wie die Fraktionsverteilung liegt. <-- meine Meinung



Ja aber dann hat es ja doch irgenwie einfach mit dem Style zu tun!
Spiele zwar das TT nicht (find 40k besser:-) aber würde sicher auch mir lieber ne stylische "böse" Armee machen besonders wenn sie ein Haufen Geld kostet...

Wollten eigentlich auch, als wir von WAR gehört haben, zu den Chaoten gehen. Da wir aber immer in Mmo´s Unterzahl gespielt haben sind wir zur Order.


----------



## Peithon (21. Januar 2009)

Naja, DerTingel, du unterschätzt glaube ich die Kraft der Masse. So wie es aussieht wird man ja bloß die SFZ und Burgen halten müssen. Somit wird die Fraktion, die mehr Leute hat natürlich mehr Gebiete kontrollieren. Man braucht ja nicht mal einen geordneten Schlachtzug, um sich in eine Burg zur Verteidigung aufzustellen. 
Beim momentanen System muss man dagegen noch die Schlachtzüge für eine erfolgreiche Kampagne koordinieren. Strategische Manöver, wie die Einnahme eines T3-Gebiets, fallen dann doch einfach weg. Es wird nur noch darauf ankommen, wer mehr Leute zur Burgverteidigung zur Verfügung hat. Das ist in meinen Augen auf allen Servern, die den 20% Bonus für die Ordnung haben, die Zerstörung. 

@furtuneNext: Es wird wohl so eine Art Timer geben, sobald man alle strategischen Punkte und Burgen in einem Gebiet erobert hat. Hält man all diese Dinge für eine gewisse Zeit (20-30 min), dann erhält man die Gebietskontrolle. Mit PvE und PQs hat das allerdings nichts mehr zu tun. 
Von der Idee her ist es natürlich nicht verkehrt, nur sollte man die Rahmenbedingungen auf den Servern betrachten. Da es zwischen den Fraktionen auf den meisten Servern ein kritisches Ungleichgewicht gibt, könnte das böse Auswirkungen auf die Spieler der unterlegenen Fraktion haben. 

Die Fraktion, die die gegnerische Hauptstadt erobert wird dazu ja noch gut ausgerüstet. Somit wird es dann zu einem Übergewicht von Masse und Klasse führen, wodurch die andere Fraktion dann kaum noch auf die Beine kommt.


----------



## DerTingel (21. Januar 2009)

Peithon schrieb:


> Naja, DerTingel, du unterschätzt glaube ich die Kraft der Masse.



du unterschätzt unsere ordis, aber gewaltig 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
ab einer bestimmten menge deffern, ists nahezu unmöglich eine burg einzunehmen, da kann die masse der angreifer noch so riesig sein. der aufgang bleibt nunmal klein.



Peithon schrieb:


> Die Fraktion, die die gegnerische Hauptstadt erobert wird dazu ja noch gut ausgerüstet. Somit wird es dann zu einem Übergewicht von Masse und Klasse führen, wodurch die andere Fraktion dann kaum noch auf die Beine kommt.



ich bin mir nicht sicher, aber soweit ich weiss, können die eindringlings-sets auch von den deffern gewonnen werden.
mfg


----------



## deimos88 (22. Januar 2009)

DerTingel schrieb:


> ab einer bestimmten menge deffern, ists nahezu unmöglich eine burg einzunehmen, da kann die masse der angreifer noch so riesig sein. der aufgang bleibt nunmal klein.


tja und GENAU DAS is zur zeit das problem im t3 wenn die ordler versuchen ne burg zu nehmen. dann sind da 4-5 t4-charas drin und dann geht da mit der einen WB die man als ordler mit mühe und not zusammenstellen konnt schon gar nix mehr.
und wenn du meintest dass doch auch t4-charas von der order durchs t3 ziehen würde, muss ich dazu sagen: komisch jedes mal wenn ich ner destro-WB im t3 begegne sind da MINIMUM 2 40er dabei(die 30+ mal net gezählt) bis rauf zu 10 -das hatten wir auch schon- , während es mir bis jetzt ein-/zwei mal passiert is dass order 40er dabei waren (und dann maximal 3-4) die dann mal nen kurzen ausflug ins t3 gemacht haben nen gebiet geholt und dann wieder ins t4 zurücksind. beim deffen von ner burg will ich mal gar nich anfangen. da sieht man NIE nen order 40er.

mal abgesehen von solchen tollen aktionen wie: ne WB lvl 30-40er destros nutzt nen geländefehler aus und überfällt des WC in avelorn ohne an wachen vorbeizumüssen. dieser mut verdient: 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------

